# SCHWINN PHANTOM GIVE IT TO ME STRAIGHT



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)

NEED SOME GOOD INFORATION ON ORIGINAL PHANTOM,S WHAT ONE IS MORE RARE  ( BLACK (GREEN ( RED.  WHAT YEAR,S ARE BETER ONE,S.  WHAT DO I NEED TO BE LOOKING FOR IF I AM BUYING ONE. A GUY HAS SOME FOR SELL ALL ORIGINAL DON,T KNOW HOW MUCH. GOING TO LOOK  BUT NEED TO KNOW HOW MUCH  TO PAY THAY ARE BLACK PHANTOM,S .  NO PIC I HAVE TO GO LOOK. SO LET ME KNOW SO I CAN MAKE A GOOD DEAL THANK YOU


----------



## the tinker (Apr 7, 2017)

I think[my opinion] the early dark  green ones are less common. I have seen more of  the later lighter metallic green and red ones.  It's been over 20 years now since these parts were re-produced for the phantom. Lots of these Re-po parts have found their way onto original bikes and now with age have the correct patina.  This bothers some folks.
Nice to have an original bike but lets face it how many 57 chevy converts  still have the original top, paint and quarter panels and still look good?  Not many. 
If original is what you want, I'd say better do your homework or buy one from someone like Bob U. of  bobcycles  or some of the other knowledgeable folks here on the Cabe. Get someone like Wes Pinchot who knows every nut on these bikes to look with you if you intend purchase one if it's at a show or swap.
Here is my almost totally original 51. It does have the 1995 Typhoon w.w.'s on it and newer tubes. original saddle's leather is on it's last legs so I put the fuzzy cover on it and new bars as originals were bent.          Great rider Too.


 As far as price I bought this one last year for $250. Just gotta be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 7, 2017)

None are rare,lot of them around


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 7, 2017)

I AM HUMBLED!  NOT AN EXPERT, BUT I ENJOYED LEARNING OVER 25 YEARS OF
WORKING ON AND COLLECTING SCHWINN BICYCLES.  MY FIRST LOVE!

THE ONLY ALL ORIGINAL BIKE I HAVE FOUND WAS A 1941 SCHWINN SUPER DELUXE AUTOCYCLE STORED FOR OVER 70 YEARS WITH 232 MILES ON THE SPEEDO.

IT WAS KEPT ALL THOSE YEARS BY THE SONS OF THE MAN WHOSE FATHER BOUGHT IT FOR HIM WHEN HE WAS 14 YEARS OLD AND STORED AWAY PROBABLY BECAUSE OF THE WAR.  EVERYTHING WAS INTACT, WHEELS WERE NEVER OFF THE BIKE AND NOT A NUT OR BOLT WAS EVER REMOVED.
I PASSED IT ON TO A YOUNGER CARETAKER GREG MINOGUE.  HE BROUGHT IT TO ANN ARBOR AND IT WAS RECOGNIZED AS AN AUTHENTIC ALL ORIGINAL UNMOLESTED SCHWINN WINNER.  TO THIS DAY NOTHING WAS REMOVED AND IT IS STILL INTACT.


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 7, 2017)

The Phantoms are really one the iconic bikes, most everyone has seen one, original or reproduction. I had a red 52, I probably paid a little more than I should have, and it sat for almost a year before I overhauled it. The paint on the frame and fork came back really nice and the chrome did so so. Repop seat and some lightening dart's and it was a pretty good rider. When I got my B6 the phantom kind of lost favor with me and I traded it off for a Mini Twinn for the girls to ride. Good luck, hope you find what you are looking for! Joe.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Without a pic no way to put a price on it. I agree with others no Phantoms are really rare EXCEPT the blue boys bike (original). Other than that you can find nice original bikes of all colors. Generally speaking the earlier bikes were better equipped. Good luck. V/r Shawn


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 7, 2017)

I agree with the earlier phantoms being more desirable and better equipped. Look for desirable parts. Such as a front drum brake. A drum brake on a phantom is cool looking and really adds a lot to the value. But as far as phantoms being rare, not so much. I've had 5 phantoms just this year so far.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> I agree with the earlier phantoms being more desirable and better equipped. Look for desirable parts. Such as a front drum brake. A drum brake on a phantom is cool looking and really adds a lot to the value. But as far as phantoms being rare, not so much. I've had 5 phantoms just this year so far.



maybe not rare but are the black,s  better or red green I know blue is harder to find I see some sell for 1,000 but some sell for like 3,000 so what is the deal


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I AM HUMBLED!  NOT AN EXPERT, BUT I ENJOYED LEARNING OVER 25 YEARS OF
> WORKING ON AND COLLECTING SCHWINN BICYCLES.  MY FIRST LOVE!
> 
> THE ONLY ALL ORIGINAL BIKE I HAVE FOUND WAS A 1941 SCHWINN SUPER DELUXE AUTOCYCLE STORED FOR OVER 70 YEARS WITH 232 MILES ON THE SPEEDO.
> ...



killer bike man


----------



## the tinker (Apr 7, 2017)

By Monday morning your P.M. box will more than likely filled with a nice selection of Phantoms.  
Compare and pick one. Wait at least a couple weeks before you make your choice. They will all still be for sale . An old timer once told me as far as the Phantom goes is everybody has one. They're really not that special. and as far as a blue one I'd never buy it unless I had someone  as good as old Wes Pinchot with me. Guys lay up all night figuring how to screw folks.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)

the tinker said:


> By Monday morning your P.M. box will more than likely filled with a nice selection of Phantoms.
> Compare and pick one. Wait at least a couple weeks before you make your choice. They will all still be for sale . An old timer once told me as far as the Phantom goes is everybody has one. They're really not that special. and as far as a blue one I'd never buy it unless I had someone  as good as old Wes Pinchot with me. Guys lay up all night figuring how to screw folks.



ya I hear you i have 63 bike,s not one phantom so I might not buy but I am going sunday so we will see he have,s more bike,s to buy


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 7, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> maybe not rare but are the black,s  better or red green I know blue is harder to find I see some sell for 1,000 but some sell for like 3,000 so what is the deal



The black ones are more common. I sold this completely restored 1953 Black phantom for $1600. It was restored with all original parts(before reproduction parts were available).  I could have gotten more. I usually pay anywhere from $650 to $1000 for a phantom. But like I said before, if it has a front drum brake, that really adds to the value. I'm not sure if a blue men's phantom even exists.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 7, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> maybe not rare but are the black,s  better or red green I know blue is harder to find I see some sell for 1,000 but some sell for like 3,000 so what is the deal



I have a blue one I'm going to be selling.  Not perfect.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> I have a blue one I'm going to be selling.  Not perfect.



let,s see pm me with some pics


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 7, 2017)

the tinker said:


> By Monday morning your P.M. box will more than likely filled with a nice selection of Phantoms.
> Compare and pick one. Wait at least a couple weeks before you make your choice. They will all still be for sale . An old timer once told me as far as the Phantom goes is everybody has one. They're really not that special. and as far as a blue one I'd never buy it unless I had someone  as good as old Wes Pinchot with me. Guys lay up all night figuring how to screw folks.





HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> let,s see pm me with some pics



Ok....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 7, 2017)

BLUE PHANTOM?  DID SOME ONE MENTION A BLUE PHANTOM.
THIS BLUE METALLIC PHANTOM WAS MADE BY SCHWINN IN 1955 
TO MATCH THE GIRLS BLUE PHANTOM!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 7, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> BLUE PHANTOM?  DID SOME ONE MENTION A BLUE PHANTOM.
> THIS BLUE METALLIC PHANTOM WAS MADE BY SCHWINN IN 1955
> TO MATCH THE GIRLS BLUE PHANTOM!
> View attachment 448128



Is this your amazing bike  , very neat to see. ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Do you have a boys blue Phantom? The only one I ever saw was the bike Wes pictures a few posts down and I was the under bidder back in 2010. That bike to me is proof that blue boys bikes were made.V/r Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 8, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I AM HUMBLED!  NOT AN EXPERT, BUT I ENJOYED LEARNING OVER 25 YEARS OF
> WORKING ON AND COLLECTING SCHWINN BICYCLES.  MY FIRST LOVE!
> 
> THE ONLY ALL ORIGINAL BIKE I HAVE FOUND WAS A 1941 SCHWINN SUPER DELUXE AUTOCYCLE STORED FOR OVER 70 YEARS WITH 232 MILES ON THE SPEEDO.
> ...




I'd consider trading my first born for that bike.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 8, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> NEED SOME GOOD INFORATION ON ORIGINAL PHANTOM,S WHAT ONE IS MORE RARE  ( BLACK (GREEN ( RED.  WHAT YEAR,S ARE BETER ONE,S.  WHAT DO I NEED TO BE LOOKING FOR IF I AM BUYING ONE. A GUY HAS SOME FOR SELL ALL ORIGINAL DON,T KNOW HOW MUCH. GOING TO LOOK  BUT NEED TO KNOW HOW MUCH  TO PAY THAY ARE BLACK PHANTOM,S .  NO PIC I HAVE TO GO LOOK. SO LET ME KNOW SO I CAN MAKE A GOOD DEAL THANK YOU





If ya gotta ask this question then, you should also no that, there's also a ton of em, that's been 'restored' and though whoever has em have no clue  their "originals" were and,,, many, many, lots! of resto's as far back into the 70's, and I think I've seen one done as far back as the 60's too, which  were crapy, 'artistic' fantasy paint jobs.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 8, 2017)

The boys blue Phantom was discussed to death on the old Schwinn  site. I believe they are a myth. I used to know an old timer that had been in the hobby since the 70's with one. He told me he made his bike and the only blue Phantoms were Christmas '55 girls models. This guy is well known in the hobby and I have no reason to doubt him. I've seen pics of the boys  that look old but were probably put together or repainted 40 yeras ago. I know Schwinn would allow custom orders but I've never seen any paperwork proving a custom blue boys Phantom. My long .02c


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 8, 2017)

ya I might just pass on the phantom,s  this is why I have 60 bike,s and not one phantom I stay,d away from them


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 8, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> The boys blue Phantom was discussed to death on the old Schwinn  site. I believe they are a myth. I used to know an old timer that had been in the hobby since the 70's with one. He told me he made his bike and the only blue Phantoms were Christmas '55 girls models. This guy is well known in the hobby and I have no reason to doubt him. I've seen pics of the boys  that look old but were probably put together or repainted 40 yeras ago. I know Schwinn would allow custom orders but I've never seen any paperwork proving a custom blue boys Phantom. My long .02c



what about a panther ?


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 8, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> [
> The black ones are more common. I sold this completely restored 1953 Black phantom for $1600. It was restored with all original parts(before reproduction parts were available).  I could have gotten more. I usually pay anywhere from $650 to $1000 for a phantom. But like I said before, if it has a front drum brake, that really adds to the value. I'm not sure if a blue men's phantom even exists.




Specially though, yours makes my case in point. and I do NOT mean to insult this, or you but. it's of the many that fools the ignorant. "original paint", "restored", verses fantasy or 'replica'

Right off the bat I can see that the darts on it curve. That fork stands out most so, causes me to look at more. The darts on frame do too. . and potentially the space before they point appears to long..  This bike fits into the "replica" category, verses "original restored" It is replicating the paint scheme. Not restoring  original. Depending on what a 'collector or enthusiast is wanting, ya really need a keen eye for the slight differences. Of the most common I see is curving the darts. But differences  in the whole 'population' of repainted bikes are plenty, too, slightly longer or exaggerated darts, sloppy pin stripping, the diamond too long, there's lots of slight differences to beware of, which is better suited for an enthusiast verses collector.

Then there's the hard core collector's issue, any balloon 40-50's frame, excluding the 54-55 3 speed, with rear fender bracket for brakes, can be painted to whatever ya want. Not to leave out as well, there's been at least 1, 3 speed frame, with hot debate as to whether real or fantasy, "black Phantom" . It's entirely possible but so rare,, doubt raises eye brows quick. hence if there is a real 3 speed phantom frame, original paint, with a 54 and possibly up to 56 serial set, it's prob the rarest of the rare, too rare to value. .





View attachment 448017


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 8, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> what about a panther ?



Nice bike,I like the green ones. They're pretty common too. I really like Phantoms too,I didnt mean to knock them. They just happen to be very common. I had a red one


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 8, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> The boys blue Phantom was discussed to death on the old Schwinn  site. I believe they are a myth. I used to know an old timer that had been in the hobby since the 70's with one. He told me he made his bike and the only blue Phantoms were Christmas '55 girls models. This guy is well known in the hobby and I have no reason to doubt him. I've seen pics of the boys  that look old but were probably put together or repainted 40 yeras ago. I know Schwinn would allow custom orders but I've never seen any paperwork proving a custom blue boys Phantom. My long .02c




A lot of myths get perpetuated in the hobby such as the girls blue bikes being Christmas models. Blue was offered from the start on the girls bikes and I have seen early year serial numbers on these. I do believe a few boys blue bikes were produced and these may have been during the Christmas period. I failed to get the serial off the Ebay bike which I believe is a real deal blue Phantom. Of course the Panther was offered in blue but the dark blue is not the same as the dark blue on the Phantom. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2017)

The girls Blue Phantom was available throughout the 1955 model year. The new years models usually started with frames wearing serial numbers stamped the last two months of the previous year. I believe there were no boys Phantoms factory painted in Blue, and if there were there would be more than two or three around today. Note the color options on the 55 catalog page.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 10, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I AM HUMBLED!  NOT AN EXPERT, BUT I ENJOYED LEARNING OVER 25 YEARS OF
> WORKING ON AND COLLECTING SCHWINN BICYCLES.  MY FIRST LOVE!
> 
> THE ONLY ALL ORIGINAL BIKE I HAVE FOUND WAS A 1941 SCHWINN SUPER DELUXE AUTOCYCLE STORED FOR OVER 70 YEARS WITH 232 MILES ON THE SPEEDO.
> ...






 AND HEAR IS GREG AND THE AUTOCYCLE!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 10, 2017)

DELETED


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 10, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> A lot of myths get perpetuated in the hobby such as the girls blue bikes being Christmas models. Blue was offered from the start on the girls bikes and I have seen early year serial numbers on these. I do believe a few boys blue bikes were produced and these may have been during the Christmas period. I failed to get the serial off the Ebay bike which I believe is a real deal blue Phantom. Of course the Panther was offered in blue but the dark blue is not the same as the dark blue on the Phantom. V/r Shawn





=============   54' Blue Panther is the same blue as the Phantom Metallic blue. I've had a couple of 54' Panthers in 
the Metallic blue.  Have yet to see a NICE orig metallic blue 54 Panther....the ones I had were pretty beat and haven't
yet seen a clean orig.

The Blue boys Phantom was real and was sold by a Know Nothing Mountain bike / modern bikes seller on eBay ...back in 2010
and ran at auction to the end.  It was real and not a remake or repaint.   Who knows how many there really were?  Leon Dixon
told me he once saw one turn up at the Pomona Swap car swap many years ago.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> =============   54' Blue Panther is the same blue as the Phantom Metallic blue. I've had a couple of 54' Panthers in
> the Metallic blue.  Have yet to see a NICE orig metallic blue 54 Panther....the ones I had were pretty beat and haven't
> yet seen a clean orig.
> 
> ...




I stand corrected! Didn't know the '54 Panther had the same paint as the Phantom. Thanks Bob. V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 11, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> =============   54' Blue Panther is the same blue as the Phantom Metallic blue. I've had a couple of 54' Panthers in
> the Metallic blue.  Have yet to see a NICE orig metallic blue 54 Panther....the ones I had were pretty beat and haven't
> yet seen a clean orig.
> 
> ...




I ONCE TRIED MATCHING THE BLUE PANTHER METALLIC WITH A '55 GIRLS BLUE PHANTOM!
NOT QUITE A MATCH FOR ME!


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 11, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I ONCE TRIED MATCHING THE BLUE PANTHER METALLIC WITH A '55 GIRLS BLUE PHANTOM!
> NOT QUITE A MATCH FOR ME!





====There's no such thing as a "match" ...with the factory paints... I've had enough NOS fenders in Marroon, blue etc..
to notice the variations in color.  Add the 'aged paint/fade' etc dynamic and the colors vary widely from bike to bike...
but yep, even NOS parts vary


----------

